

First Google Phone Nexus One photos - anderzole
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/14/exclusive-first-google-phone-nexus-one-photos-android-2-1-on/

======
bugs
I see most of the comments are about aesthetics, I must say I for one am happy
that they didn't try to make a fashion accessory and probably worked on
creating a useful phone.

I don't need a cool hip phone, I need one that works really well and does
everything I need, hopeful this is what google has done.

(It looks rather sleek to me as well but to each their own)

~~~
jacoblyles
I want phones that lots of people use so that they become appealing
alternative development platforms to the iPhone. So, I DO want my phone to be
a fashion accessory, so that some of the 17 million iPhone users will switch.

------
rgrieselhuber
This is the beautiful Android phone that's going to kill the iPhone? Believe
me, I want that phone to exist but I'm afraid this isn't going to be the one.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Google's achilles heal is in the nexus (heh) between user interfaces and
aesthetics. For a company that powerful to have such a large and reparable
weakness indicates that it may be a culture problem, or a "from the top"
problem.

Either way, it's likely to continue to be a problem, and a device like a
modern mobile phone-PDA can't have that kind of problem.

I sincerely doubt this is going to impact iPhone sales.

------
martythemaniak
Yeah, I am not very impressed, especially since there already seems to be a
better one: <http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/25/htc-hd2-review/>

So what they really should have done is an Android version of the HD2. Nothing
but a huge, gorgeous screen and just a few small buttons on the bottom.

~~~
jonknee
> Nothing but a huge, gorgeous screen and just a few small buttons on the
> bottom.

I may be missing something, but isn't that exactly what the Nexus is?

~~~
elblanco
You must have missed the full-sized 104-key keyboard hanging off frame.

------
bluebird
What an ugly phone!

